# Which necklace to buy? poll



## 98smith (Jun 16, 2009)

Hello all,

I want to buy a necklace for my bff, but i don't know which one the choose.

Please help me!

Necklace1

OR:

Necklace2


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jun 16, 2009)

Second one I suppose


----------



## Ozee (Jun 16, 2009)

depends, I personally like the 2nd one. But if you want blingy then the first. 2nd would go with more outfits.


----------



## 98smith (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## amorris (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh my god!!! This is scary. I was just at the mall earlier and saw this girl wearing this name necklace and I was asking my mom if she knew where I could make one! And I just happen to look at ur thread, and here it is! OH MY GOD!

I love the second one, its too bling-bling the first one, if its for a name, I'd go for the second one definitely!

PS: Would you be my bff? ;P


----------



## Karren (Jun 16, 2009)

I like the second one better!


----------



## 98smith (Jun 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *amorris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh my god!!! This is scary. I was just at the mall earlier and saw this girl wearing this name necklace and I was asking my mom if she knew where I could make one! And I just happen to look at ur thread, and here it is! OH MY GOD!
I love the second one, its too bling-bling the first one, if its for a name, I'd go for the second one definitely!

PS: Would you be my bff? ;P

Which style of necklace you like in this site?


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 16, 2009)

I prefer the second one, It's more versatile


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jun 16, 2009)

#2


----------



## amorris (Jun 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *98smith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Which style of necklace you like in this site? I like necklace #2 'Lindsay' style..But i'm not very girly so I'd go for the 'Carrie' style myself (which Im ordering right now!) just cuz it doesn't have the heart shape.. but love #2 that you picked!


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Jun 16, 2009)

I personally like necklace #1 better,

the second one is a little too young for

my tastes. Maybe it's just the heart next

to the name that's giving me that impression.

Honestly though, #1 would look better without

the bling and maybe in a different font. hahah


----------



## 98smith (Jun 17, 2009)

I just saw the Acrylic necklaces.

Whats you think about them? Is it to chip for her?


----------



## candygalore (Jun 17, 2009)

number two.


----------



## Saints (Jun 17, 2009)

I like #1 better


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 17, 2009)

I like #1 too.


----------



## dgint608 (Jun 17, 2009)

I like # 1!


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jun 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like #1 too. Me too.
I love sparkly bling jewelry





And I dont really love that heart under #2...


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jun 18, 2009)

I like #2 only because it's something I can wear every day, but if she likes "bling" in her jewelry I'd say go for #1


----------



## 98smith (Jun 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *blueangel1023* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like #2 only because it's something I can wear every day, but if she likes "bling" in her jewelry I'd say go for #1 You so right!I dont think about that!


----------



## Elizabeth* (Jun 18, 2009)

The first one.. totally!!


----------



## MoonShimmer (Jun 18, 2009)

Another vote for the first one here! More grown up looking and sexy/flirty hehe


----------



## magosienne (Jun 18, 2009)

#2, the first one is too bling bling, but it depends on the personal taste.


----------



## 98smith (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## esha (Jun 21, 2009)

2


----------



## tsuxx (Jun 22, 2009)

*Second. I reaaally dislike the first one.*


----------



## 98smith (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## brightlights (Jun 25, 2009)

1


----------



## 98smith (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks


----------

